# What Solo class should I run?



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

For those too lazy or too poor to spend 10 bucks for the GCR, I whipped up a page to show in which class your mods will put you.

Solo Mods


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice, the only thing I might think about is the CAI in STS. I remember an argument about it being illegal because you have to trim some metal to make the hole big enough for the b-pipe, and you can't cut out any metal from the car according to the rulebook. On the other hand, if you were crafty, you could make slices around the hole and try and bend the metal back to make the hole bigger.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

This was posted on another board:

The Official Unofficial 2002 Solo II GCR

This wasn't available when I created my matrix spreadsheet. you can use the link to find out about mods not listed on my page.


----------

